# I want to make HP crock pot goats milk soap, please help me.



## old dominion

I consider myself an experienced CP soap maker although it has been a long time since I have made soap. I have been researching the HP/crock pot method but don't have a great deal of info on using milk as the liquid. Do most soapers mix the lye and frozen milk or do they add milk at the end to the soap mixture?

Any comments or suggestions would be great.

Thanks in advance.

Jolene


----------



## Sondra

frozen milk here


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

It's up to you, just like with CP soap as to when you add milk. Crock Pot soap is the same thing.....but instead of stirring to trace, once you have everything stirred together in the crock pot, you simply let it cook to vaseline stage and then add your scent. It takes a whole lot less scent when you HP or Crockpot, really both are the same...than when you CP soap.

Sondra taught me several years ago. Vicki


----------



## Sondra

But let me tell you this, after Vicky teaching me OP I never have gone back to CP except on a rebatch (milledP the Op you canuse the next morning and looks soooo very much nicer


----------



## Shadow Woods Nubians

Sondra, or Vicki,
What exactly is OP? I mean, I'm sure it must stand for Oven Processed, but is it the same as regular CP and then you gel it in the oven? Or is it something different altogether?
Thanks,
Elizabeth


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Yes Elizabeth it is just Cold Processed soap that you pour into the mold and put it in the oven, under the flash point of the fragrance, for 2 hours, turn off the heat and let it gel and cool, cut in about 12 hours. It wicks out so much moisture (and that is all cure is) you really can wrap in just a few days. Vicki


----------



## old dominion

What type of mold will withstand being in the oven for two hours?

J


----------



## Kalne

My wood molds lined with freezer paper are fine for op.


----------



## Carolyn

would a metal cake pan lined with freezer paper work? how about the silicone shape pans? I make the soap HP and then cut it with the cookie cutters, It works ok, but is a lot of work, have a small window to work in. and then polish the tops off. This would be sooo much easier. In one of the earlier posts from way back, someone thought the fragrance kinda sat in the oven later. has anyone noticed this?


----------



## Sondra

those little silicone heart muffin pans or what ever will even withstand the oven I use 150 degrees or less for 2 hrs but I use mainly my wood mold but yes your metal cake pan will also work 
just not reg plastic shoe boxes etc. You can even use a cardboard box.


----------



## Kalne

Any of the silicone bakeware should be fine. I have a cupcake one that I use when I'm testing fragrances.


----------



## goatnewbie

I have only made CP as well, I have wooden molds and I could line them with freezer paper. But can you put this in a gas oven? I have heard so many stories about lye and having to be careful around open flames. So 150 degrees for 2 hours then leave the molds sit for a while before taking out? And what wait 12 hours to unmold and cut? It will really be ready to wrap in days? I would love to have turn around in a week but sounds to good. Please tell me it can be done as craft show time is up and coming.


----------



## Kalne

My only concern with OP is does it burn off more of the fragrance? I have used OP to cut my cure time down to just a couple weeks in a pinch but I've not tried wrapping/selling sooner than that.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

You obviously need to know your flash points of your fragrances, anything under 150 you can't OP, I don't even doing my one 165 one. My husband is building me a cabinet, like he uses to keep his welding rods dry, it will be metal lined and have shelves to hold my molds. A light bulb keeps his welding rod box at about 100 degrees, so I am going to play with wattage and see if I can get it a tad warmer. I want something to keep my molds in after I soap until I cut the next morning, then another cabinet that holds my comercial dishwashing racks I put cut soap on until cure is over. We have tried 2 times now to win auctions with commercial warming ovens for sale, and at the last minute lost with them going up into the 2 and 3 thousand dollar range, I am just going to make one. Vicki


----------



## Carolyn

ok, I am out of luck, cause I have a few left from Susan and don't have the info--might try the pumpkin spice anyway.


----------



## mullerslanefarm

OP ... I agree with Vicki that you have to watch the flashpoint of your fragrance oils, but know that if you insulate your soaps, they will get to about 170* or above.

I'v successfully HP'd milk soap and was still able to keep a light, wheat colored soap for the outcome. See my webpage on CPHP for pictures and timing of a 100% Crock Pot Hot Process Milk Soap.


----------



## Guest

Welcome to DGI Cyndi.... its great to have another soaper on here.. 
Barb


----------



## Sondra

Mine is a gas oven but have at time when we were out of propane used my hair dryer in the oven to heat it up and only had to turn it on a couple of times, then left soap in oven night. Honestly you couldn't tell the difference.


----------

